# New tombstones



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Finished the new graveyard additions. May still add some aging when the last 4 are finished.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nicely done! something different - I like the fishing one


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

They all look great. You have been busy! I am working on some new ones now but am far from the point you are at. Great job.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

They all look great. You've got a good variety going.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look good, Hal. I like the rhyme on the fishing one, too.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

very nicely done, good detail work


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The fishing and triathlon ones don't really fit the theme of the rest of my tombstones but represent my other passions. Lots of people coming to the party are from those groups and will get a kick out of them.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love all the detail work on these, nice job!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

They look great. It is nice to see a variety of shapes and sizing. I can't wait to see the rest (you said you had 4 more, right?).


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

pagan said:


> They look great. It is nice to see a variety of shapes and sizing. I can't wait to see the rest (you said you had 4 more, right?).


At least 4 more, all different shapes. Still need to decide on some inscriptions although I do have several ideas. Will also add another one as I am finishing up a leering prop and will probably use some left over white foam for him since the inscription will be much less detailed. When I complete them, I will add some weathering to them as well.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks good. How do you do the lettering? Tracing? Dremmel of craft knife? I need to redo my tombstones this year.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I usually just print them out and tape them on the foam. I use my dremel and the 1/8 inch router bit for most of the work. Using the flex shaft attachment really makes the job a lot easier.


----------

